# Pup Saver Update



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Our Pupsaver came already! Dogs were anxious to try it out. Mickey said mommy should have sprung for the plush lynx one but the leopard fabric is very nice and durable. It feels like a nylon velour. (I wanted to be able to tell DH that I spent under $100 and as thinking the long pile might be too warm in the summer.)
It's larger than I expected, but whatever keeps them safe. I'm sure I'll be tempted to put them both in at once. Here's Piper and Omari checking it out. Everyone had a little nap time in it.



This was a great Coupaw deal. I'll be trying it out on our Thanksgiving trip with one in the Pupsaver and one in the PetGear.


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

The pupsaver looks great, I've been reading up about them because I'm thinking of buying one myself, I'm in the UK so will probably have to pay a lot more than you have for shipping etc. As tempted as you might be I really wouldn't recommend using it for more one dog though, even in a minor accident a clashing of heads could be fatal.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Coupaw probably only ships to USA, right? Too bad. Such a great deal. Yes, I will use 2 seats. My Toyota won't be big enough for 2 of these. lol But my old Lincoln is the dogs and my favorite trip car. I am so impressed with the safety of these. I keep thinking about roll overs as my daughter was in a very dramatic multiple roll over when she was 3.She hung from a booster seat for quite a until help came and then had to wait until the windshield was cut out to get her out. (She was not hurt and her grandmother had only broken bones, thank God). Anyway, I like the idea that it envelops the dog when needed. Some of the others look great, but in an accident I just don't see how they would restrain the dog safely. This actually looks more like a child seat than a dog seat. lol


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

aw wow, the pup saver looks really nice. I would love to get the fury one!


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Looks great and thanks for posting pictures and please update again as you use it to tell us how your liking it and how easy it is to put in and take out of the vehicle.

It looks bigger than I was expecting too. I'd also be tempted to put both the pups in it, even though I know they don't recommend it and it's not crash, safety tested for that.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

It does have handles to make it easy to carry to the car. I can have both dogs in the front with me now with the Pupsaver on the passenger seat and the Pet Gear seat in the middle.


----------

